# Spätsommerbilder



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2005)

einige Spätsommerbilder vom Koiteich: 















Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2005)

hallo rainer,

eifach goil   

macht spass deine teichbilder anzuschauen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Rainer, 

tolle Bilder. Mit welcher Kamera machst Du sie ? So schöne Bilder hab ich von meinen Koi noch nie hinbekommen *schnief*

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Gabi, 

ich denke nicht, dass es an der Camera liegt. Es ist eine der ältersten digitalen von Sony. 
Die Tageszeit und somit das richtige Tageslicht macht viel aus.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Rainer, 

ich hab auch eine Sony  (Cybershot mit Zeiss-Objektiv).

Zoomst Du ran ? Ich habe bisher die Fotos, die auch auf mene HP stelle immer ohne Zoom gemacht.

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Gabi, 

die Cybershot ist einige Generationen nach meiner alten MVC entwickelt worden. Den Zoom solltest du mal ausprobieren. 
Und ruhig mal die Fische und den Teich im Schatten knipsen.  

....ganz schön umfangreich, die Fotogalerie deiner HP, aber nun bin ich durch.   :mukkies: 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

das war ja wohl Schwerarbeit, alle Fotos auf einmal zu gucken  *lach* !

Danke für Deinen Tip mit dem Schatten, werde ich auch einmal ausprobieren.

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

klasse Bilder!


----------

